# Facebook turncoat and proud of it!



## Paulbee (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi guys,
Finally shook off the shackles of Farcebook when someone told me that everyone who wouldn't accept Jesus as God was going to burn in hell. Extremists drive me boss-eyed, political and religious loonies seem to breed there. ANyhoo, I'm Paul Birkin and I'm 58, Halifax UK resident, been writing off and on since 1990. Nothing published really but it's more for fun than owt else. Got a degree in English and Creative Writing in 2007 and now work as a Disabled Support in the Uni where I got that degree. Oh yeah, there are a couple of 'books' of mine at Lulu.com. 'Vampire Tales' is one of them and the other is a book of poetry, I forget the title now. I was on here as Paul the Ogg in about 2003 but had to reregister today. Btw how the hell do I get a blog started on here?  Back later, working on a longish story atm.


----------



## PiP (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Paul and welcome back to WF. As a new member you do not have the necessary permissions to start a blog yet. Get posting and once you've made then posts you will be able to update your profile and start a blog.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome to WF Paulbee, glad you rejoined. I know nothing of Facebook and plan on keeping it that way. I look forward to reading your poetry, please share after your required ten posts.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## stormageddon (Jun 7, 2014)

Good afternoon Paul, glad to see I'm not the only one who hates Facebook. No (open) extremists here, our members get lovelier by the day~

And a degree in English and Creative Writing, eh? Looking forward to reading some of your work, and leeching off your wisdom


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 7, 2014)

I never indulged in the first place...


----------



## aj47 (Jun 7, 2014)

I do FB because my healthy diet support group does it.

Welcome, when you level up, you can do all kinda stuff.  Update your profile.  Initiate threads to share your work.  Read/post in the Workshop areas.

In the meantime, you can comment/critique, play games, and join challenges.

Again, welcome to the community.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, so many replies in such a short time! Thanks all. I'll kick off with a lickle haiku what I did writted all by meself. as you can see I'm definitely a university educated geezer.

After ice pick wind
numbed senses rebellion
pain is a warm room.


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 7, 2014)

The only thing worse than bible thumpers on FB is bible thumpers on FB who are your relatives. You can't unfriend them. People who think they understand politics run a close third.

Take it from me, you'll enjoy your time here much more. Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or problems.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 7, 2014)

Nickleby, you are so right about relatives and their God-bothering ways. I have a cousin who is almost a parody of that. Fortunately he lives in Wales and we haven't spoken in years. Probably regards FB as an instrument of the Devil, I've never seen him on there at any rate.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 7, 2014)

I used to like Facebook until it became like that. I tried Twitter and it seemed even worse, so now I just visit Facebook once every few days to say hi to the few people I care about and spend most of my free time either here or writing. I hate political arguments, people argue just for the sake of arguing I think. 

Welcome back. If you need help with anything give a shout.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome back to writing! We have the same initials...

Writing Forums: PB = Good writer.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 8, 2014)

Heh. It was on Facebook where my daughter first told me I was going to be a grandfather.

Whoops. Almost forgot and posted something completely off topic.

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 8, 2014)

Come on in and enjoy!


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome back!
I haven't been on facebook in forever, and I'm not about to change that now. I like that haiku by the way.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 8, 2014)

Don't get me wrong guys. I think on the whole FB is okay but should be better monitored for threats, racist views, homophobia, well you name it y'know? I enjoy an occasional dip into Twitter but don't think I could ever get addicted. Book is coming along nicely. Need to remember to go over it at least three times a week to seek and destroy loose threads, continuity errors etc. Basically as long as I'm having fun I don't mind too much if it gets panned, published or just rests in the depths of a flash-drive. Garden has just been done for the moment, grass cutting and bagging up of compost, turning the composting stuff as well. Aerates it which speeds up the rotting process. Thanks for all the comments and warm welcome stuff, gives me a warm fuzzy feeling - awwww.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, the only trouble with face book is that when you ask someone what they think they actually tell you. I draw the line at things that are just cut and pasted or shared from some place else. I have no problem with anyone who can articulate their thoughts and explain their position intelligently. I probably represent the very things you can't stand about face book, Old white guy, rich, Christian, very conservative, past elected official, admitted news junky and political hack.  I am sure we can still be friends with you because you offered an honest no BS response and a explanation of your views. I promise to read your work, carry on a dialog and not try to turn you into another clone of me :}


----------



## Gumby (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Paul, welcome back!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 9, 2014)

Paulbee... Fan of bees? Or just couldn't settle on the best B for you?

I'm Elven, better known as Elven.

Welcome to WF! I hope you enjoy your time here, looking forward to seeing you in the threads!


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2014)

:welcome:Welcome back Paul.

I think the only way you can make Facebook sort of work out is to severely limit your friends and make sure they are like minded. My page only works because of a core of friends I met on another board but it hardly has enough going on to take up much of my time and attention.:apologetic:


----------



## Ethan (Jun 9, 2014)

I like facebook, I signed up under my Penname and have used it as a market stall (quite successfully I might add) about 11% of my sales have come through there. I have used every contact, every friendship suggestion and I repost my books at least once a month! If you set it up and use it ; only as a tool,  it can be quite useful


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 9, 2014)

I think we're already familiar Paulbee, but in case we're not: Welcome! Now keep writing your Withering Hall story. You've quite an imaginative mind.


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey there, welcome to the forum.  I hope you enjoy our community.  Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome! I am no Facebook turn cloak, having refused to don that cloak to begin with. I have seen you about the forums, Paulbee, so I know you already are a valuable addition here.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, sorry to break this up PaulBee, but I'm here on behalf of God and Zuckerman and I'm afraid you have to go back immediately and like everyones stauts and post a couple of food pics. Failure to do so will result in the cancellation of all internet privileges, including this fine Forum.


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2014)

Ethan said:


> I like facebook, I signed up under my Penname and have used it as a market stall (quite successfully I might add) about 11% of my sales have come through there. I have used every contact, every friendship suggestion and I repost my books at least once a month! If you set it up and use it ; only as a tool,  it can be quite useful



A very valid use of the site in my opinion. There are many people who never try it out are marginal uses or wind up getting in a big mess like Paulbee. For the right uses and in the right hands it can be a blessing.

I think there is no Facebook (noun singular) but millions of them in various states of functionality.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 10, 2014)

If you don't accept Jesus as God you're gonna burn in hell!

Just kidding <3

Wait, who said Jesus was God? Son of God - maybe... ... wasn't it just like Michael the Archangel sent down to free us of Adam's sins? So really an Angel in human form? But Angels don't have free will... was he given free will in order to be able to be tempted by Satan and therefore prove the perfect human could resist the devil?

Wait, but we're not perfect, only Adam (and maybe Eve) was... that's why Jesus was needed, a gajillion imperfect humans couldn't add up to one perfect one so we couldn't free ourselves of sin - hence Jesus. But Jesus was perfect, so didn't he have an advantage? Argh, I don't get it.

Did you know - Dionysus of Greece was born 25th of December? He was also born of a virgin, crucified (hung from a tree) rose from the dead 25th march... like Jesus, he was also the Alpha Omega - the only begotten son of God... etc... and guess what, he turned water into wine!
Also, Osiris (or maybe Ra?) of Egyption mythology/religion had the same fate...(same story - minus the wine maybe, that's a pagan thing representing pisces which is the last star-sign to rise under the new celestial calendar - approximately when Jesus was born. That's why he is associated with fish. I think it is even written somewhere that at the end of days we follow a man bearing a pitcher of water into the new house. Aquarius comes next in the Calendar, within the next 100 years or so.)

For that reason, I can't look at text-book religions seriously - I will find god my own way. ^_^


Anywho, welcome back to the forums. ^_^


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 10, 2014)

Mr Preston, sir. How can I best convey my response to your demands? Hmmm:ChainGunSmiley:well, it works for me!


----------

